# Please tell me I'm not the only one..



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Does anybody else's GSD sleep like this? It's so weird but funny at the same time, never seen any other dog sleep like this. :rofl:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

All the time! Stretched out flat on her back with legs in the air. It's so cute!

This pic was when she was about 3 months old next to my office chair and she still sleeps like this....


----------



## pianocandy (Dec 16, 2014)

Ours does! Except usually her head is completely back. She doesn't last long like that though...does yours?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh yeah Akivah's favorite position and sometimes Areli..


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

pianocandy said:


> Ours does! Except usually her head is completely back. She doesn't last long like that though...does yours?


Chloe never slept with her head all the way back, that I haven't seen. It's usually bent sideways :crazy:


----------



## paradoxlnx (Dec 17, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Does anybody else's GSD sleep like this? It's so weird but funny at the same time, never seen any other dog sleep like this. :rofl:


Ditch does exactly the same.
He often rolls in his sleep and when he has vivid dreams, 
he even barks or pretends he is running.

He can sleep on his back with the top of his head flat on the floor.
He even sleeps on his back with his feet in the air.

I don't think that it's bad for them in any way.

We sleep in all directions also, right?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy - all the time! Delgado, I've seen do it once maybe twice


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep. I'm pretty sure it's her favorite sleeping position, too. 

Butters loves to snooze in the rocking chair, but in the end you'll always find her settling down for the evening on her pet bed, all sprawled out with her limbs in the air.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Haha found her sleeping like this again :crazy:


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

I caught my boy sleeping like this one night


----------



## Rooibos (Jan 28, 2015)

Every breed of dog I've ever had slept like that. My mixes, Lab... my cousin's Brittany's, my aunt's Pom and ever her setter mix. It's a dog thing. Some of them just like it


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My dutchie pup sleeps like that. When I first got her she would wake me up throughout the night banging around in her crate. I couldn't figure out what she was doing until I caught her one day (by the time I turned the light on to see what she was up to, she was usually already up staring at me but one night she stayed sleep) and she was contorting herself every which way! Front paws shooting up/out, on her back just letting it ALL hang out!


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## pianocandy (Dec 16, 2014)

Bahaha so my husband sent me this today...he woke her up taking it so she's giving him the stink-eye.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, mine sleeps like that too! Though it's usually only when he's REALLY tired. So if he sleeps on his back, I know I worked him hard that day.


----------



## Helicity (Jan 31, 2015)

Gia is 14 weeks and has Aldo developed this sleep habit! Lmao

Your not alone! ;-)


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL - Rommel actually has a bed. Several in fact. Sometimes he is just weird.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs (Jan 24, 2015)

Palydyn said:


> LOL - Rommel actually has a bed. Several in fact. Sometimes he is just weird.
> 
> View attachment 271002
> 
> ...


2nd pic is not weird - he's only checking for leaks!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the correction . I guess I won't worry until he starts taking wrenches under there with him (lol).


----------

